# Places to buy pvc caging?



## Dirkthejerk41 (May 22, 2013)

Hi all, are there any places to buy pvc caging online that are affordable? I am aware of boaphile, animal plastics, vision, and boamaster but are there any others that have cages that are 6-8 feet long that dont cost over $500? Just curious for future reference.


----------



## laurarfl (May 22, 2013)

I have purchased from Animal Plastics and am quite pleased. But they are expensive.


----------



## Josh (May 23, 2013)

Not sure how their pricing is but there's always http://www.pvccages.com/


----------



## KABIKANO (Jun 19, 2013)

Start searching craigslist now. I've been on craigslist at least once a week searching for cages people are selling or really need to get rid of. Neither of my 3 tegus are over 2 years old so relatively small compared to full grown. But, in the passed 2 weeks, I've come across a 6 ft Vision cage WITH the extra vent plus some goodies like heat lamps, water bowl, etc. for, get this...$50!!! Straight steel and less than a year old. Dude was moving and no one wanted to give him the $300 he was asking. I just happen to call the day before he had to move, offerred $50 and tadaaaa, it now houses my Red Tegu, Bakunawa. Tomorrow, a dude who just has no use for his 8 ft x 3.5 ft x 3 ft pvc cage that was for his tegu is going to deliver his cage AND stand, over hour away I might add, for dirt cheap!!! Talk about lucky as hell! Point is, never too early to be looking for future enclosures for our "not gonna be little for long" guys.


----------

